# A blatant plug for the Irish Draught Sport Horse



## JanetGeorge (28 May 2008)

I keep hearing that the Irish Draught Sport horse (the proper sort as opposed to some of the Irish Sport Horses coming out of Ireland today) is not 'good enough' for top class eventing.  So - rather belatedly - here are some results that speak for themselves:

From the top 10 at the Badminton CCI **** Event this year.

3rd- Balincoola ridden by William Fox Pitt (GBR). Ballincoola is by
Highland King ISH out of Dawn Girl ISH by Kildalton Gold RID.

4th-Lenamore, ridden by Caroline Powell (NZ). Lenamore is by Sea Crest
RID and out of Karinella (TB).

5th- Tankers Town ridden by Sharon Hunt (GBR). Tankers Town is by
Diamond Clover RID out of Money Gone West TB.

6th- Tom Quigley ridden by Polly Stocton (GBR). Tom Quigley is by
Edmond Burke TB out of Darrara Princess AID by Flagmount Boy RID

Given the number of Warmbloods and 'designer' TB Event types around, I'd say that proves that the true Irish Draught Sport Horse is still alive and kicking!


----------



## magic104 (28 May 2008)

Well Shirley Light is reported as saying "I love a bit of Irish blood in a horse,  I think it adds heart &amp; courage.  She is also reported as stating "When I'm looking at a potential stallion, I go for performance first, then temperament and last of all is the breeding.  You can find the world's best bloodlines in a talentless horse"


----------



## KenRehill (28 May 2008)

In fact the ISH is the second best eventing stud book in the world.  Of course, that's after the number one stud book "breeding unknown".

Outside of eventing, hunting and hacking though, the ISH has lost it's way with some very old style breeding policies.

It's only a matter of time before the SF takes top spot, as more buyers discover the benefits of the breed for the modern format.  It's the old story of horses for courses.


----------



## Kate260881 (28 May 2008)

Sorry, being slow here... what does 'SF' stand for?


----------



## billyslad (28 May 2008)

It depends whether you are talking about  " proper  " ISH or the ones by a Foreign  stallion  ( anything with Z after its name etc  ) 

Slyguff stud  which is run by Barbera Hatton has won more awards for their stallions than most  . They offer Master Imp and Kings Master who were among the best 6 and 7 year old sires in eventing .They also stand several other young stallions Golden Master by Master Imp who IMHO is fab 

Barberas father is Loftus that bred  King of Diamonds

The stud fee are very reasonable £ 500 for Master Imp


----------



## peanut (28 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Well Shirley Light is reported as saying "I love a bit of Irish blood in a horse,  I think it adds heart &amp; courage.   

[/ QUOTE ]

I second that


----------



## cruiseline (28 May 2008)

The ISH is a truely versatile horse for all deciplines, I also like a "bit of Irish" in the mix.

I must agree with KenRehill's comment on the SF. Here in Dubai we have a few French showjumping trainers and every year they have purchased superb SF horses for their clients. The SF is probably one of the best kept secrets in the performance horse world.


----------



## peanut (28 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry, being slow here... what does 'SF' stand for? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Selle Francais (I think)


----------



## ASTJMHR (28 May 2008)

I agree. I have (in my opinion!) a fabulous ID x tb broodmare - full of heart and courage which I totally attribute to the Irish in her. Enormous ears, head like a bucket, lots of bone, she'll jump the size of a house out hunting and despite the Irish has still managed to win 3 hunt rides. Total reining yard favourite despite some of her poncy children. 

However commercially any foal of hers needs refining. She's so strong she's a man's ride and then from the bottom rein. That's why I've used Grafenstolz on her twice. Whilst she doesn't need the movement (her dam -  full tb -  was graded head stud book by the Hannoverian verband as they liked her movement so much), to produce an eventer (rather than another hunter) she needs a refining stallion which in my opinion is better found by a tb/trakehner/SF cross. Just my view based on the mare I have - but Irish always out hunting!

Here she is in action and with new foal last week!


----------



## Damien (28 May 2008)

I don't know much about eventing and assume but ask the question being a British Event, can you give us some info on the other horses that competed and their breeding?

for the moment the ISH are still the leading studbook but the Anglo Arabs are hot on their heels as are Brazil and the Selle Francais.

It also seems that Brazil is producing the top horses on the individual listings also, what bloodlines are they using anyone know?


----------



## KenRehill (28 May 2008)

...................and the Angla Arab stud book is also based in France.


----------



## magic104 (28 May 2008)

Most ISH carry WB breeding now.  More results for anyone interested;
Hickstead (Gbr) CSIO***** Superleague 
The Bunn Leisure Queen Elizabeth II Cup 1m60: 
3rd Calibra II (ISH)  1995 bay gelding by Cavalier Royale (HOLST) out of Pennys Princess (ISH), by Penistone (TB). Bred by Tommy Curran, Stradone Road, Ballyjamesduff, Co. Cavan. Rider: Lotta Schultz (Swe) 
5th Chippison (ISH)  1993 brown stallion by Cavalier Royale (HOLST). Rider: Marie Burke (Irl) 
10th Master Cruise (ISH)  1998 grey gelding by Cruising (ISH) out of Curragh Queen (ISH), by Clover Hill (RID). Bred by Waterside Stud, Balrath, Navan, Co. Meath. Rider: Di Lampard (Gbr) 
11th Cullawn Diamond (ISH)  1994 bay gelding by Ballinvella (TB) out of Diamond No More (ISH), by Diamond Prince (RID). Bred by Shay Foley, Templemore Road, Grange, Roscrea, Co. Tipperary. Rider: Jane Annett (Gbr
The Longines King George V Gold Cup 1m60: 
6th Wexford (ISH)  1996 bay gelding by Power Blade (TB). Rider: Robert Bevis (Gbr) 
8th World Cruise (ISH)  1995 grey gelding by Cruising (ISH) out of Curragh Queen (ISH), by Clover Hill (RID). Bred by Waterside Stud, Balrath, Navan, Co. Meath. Rider: Shane Breen (Irl) 

Rolex Kentucky CCI****: 
1st Ben Along Time (ISH)  1995 brown gelding by Cavalier Royale (HOLST) out of Campaigners Dream (ISH), by Campaigner (TB). Bred by Ann Marie &amp; James Jamieson, Ballinode, Co. Monaghan. Rider: Clayton Fredericks (Aus) 
2nd Connaught (ISH)  1993 bay gelding by Ballysimon (ISH) out of Bromehill Rogue (ISH), by Royal Rogue (TB). Bred by Michael Kelly, Bromehill House, Kilrush, Co. Clare. Rider: Phillip Dutton (USA) 
7th Dunraths Alto (ISH)  1991 brown gelding. Rider: Lauren OBrien (USA) 

Ballygraffan CIC**: 
1st Another Cavalier (ISH)  1995 brown gelding by Cavalier Royale (HOLST) out of Another Flight (ISH), by Positively (TB). Bred by Ann Marie Jamieson, Ballinode, Co. Monaghan. Rider: Matthew Wright (Gbr) 
2nd Millridge Kalmar (ISH)  1998 grey gelding by Rineen Clover (ID) out of Tullineaskey Butler (ISH), by Rhett Butler (TB). Bred by William Santry, Tullineaskey, Clonakilty, Co. Cork. Rider: Sally Corscadden (Irl) 
3rd Glenhill Gold (ISH)  1999 tricolour stallion by Saracen Hill (TB) out of Travellers Gold (ISH), by Flash Park Gold (ID). Bred by David Black, 20 Syerla Road, Dungannon, Co. Tyrone. Rider: Declan Cullen (Irl) 
4th Fox On The Run (ISH)  1994 brown gelding. Rider: Matthew Wright (Gbr) 
5th Sky Sport (ISH)  1990 grey gelding by Sly Boy (TB) out of Kilmuckridge Rose (ISH), by Ozymandias (TB). Bred by Margaret ODoherty, Merrion Lodge, Gorey, Co. Wexford. Rider: Bruce Haskell (NZL) 
6th Fernhill Clover Mist (ISH)  1996 bay gelding by Kiltealy Spring (ISH) out of Clover Mist (ISH), by Clover Hill (RID). Bred by Matthew Maguire, Boley, Ballycanew, Gorey, Co. Wexford. Rider: Patricia Ryan (Irl) 
7th The Ginger Fox (ISH)  1996 chestnut gelding. Rider: Caroline Powell (NZL) 
8th Master Mexico (ISH)  1999 bay gelding by Master Imp (TB) out of Mexico Girl (ISH), by Furisto (HANN). Bred by John Campbell, Ballina, Curracloe, Co. Wexford. Rider: Michael Ryan (Irl) 
9th Art Attack (ISH)  1995 bay gelding. Rider: Jayne Doherty (Irl) 
10th Liberty Dalton (ISH)  1998 bay mare by Kildalton King (RID) out of Libra Lady (ISH), by Love Tale (TB). Bred by Edel Nolan, Burgess, Ardcavan, Co. Wexford. Rider: Clare McKenna (Irl) 

This site which the above is taken from gives/promotes its horses better then anything I have seen in the UK.
http://www.irishsporthorse.com/search/


----------



## JanetGeorge (28 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Most ISH carry WB breeding now. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Mmm ... not sure those results back up your claim.  If we remove the ones with WB breeding we're left with a pretty long list.
Hickstead (Gbr) CSIO***** Superleague 
The Bunn Leisure Queen Elizabeth II Cup 1m60: 

10th Master Cruise (ISH)  1998 grey gelding by Cruising (ISH) out of Curragh Queen (ISH), by Clover Hill (RID). Bred by Waterside Stud, Balrath, Navan, Co. Meath. Rider: Di Lampard (Gbr) 
11th Cullawn Diamond (ISH)  1994 bay gelding by Ballinvella (TB) out of Diamond No More (ISH), by Diamond Prince (RID). Bred by Shay Foley, Templemore Road, Grange, Roscrea, Co. Tipperary. Rider: Jane Annett (Gbr
The Longines King George V Gold Cup 1m60: 
6th Wexford (ISH)  1996 bay gelding by Power Blade (TB). Rider: Robert Bevis (Gbr) 
8th World Cruise (ISH)  1995 grey gelding by Cruising (ISH) out of Curragh Queen (ISH), by Clover Hill (RID). Bred by Waterside Stud, Balrath, Navan, Co. Meath. Rider: Shane Breen (Irl) 

Rolex Kentucky CCI****: 
2nd Connaught (ISH)  1993 bay gelding by Ballysimon (ISH) out of Bromehill Rogue (ISH), by Royal Rogue (TB). Bred by Michael Kelly, Bromehill House, Kilrush, Co. Clare. Rider: Phillip Dutton (USA) 
7th Dunraths Alto (ISH)  1991 brown gelding. Rider: Lauren OBrien (USA) 

Ballygraffan CIC**: 
2nd Millridge Kalmar (ISH)  1998 grey gelding by Rineen Clover (ID) out of Tullineaskey Butler (ISH), by Rhett Butler (TB). Bred by William Santry, Tullineaskey, Clonakilty, Co. Cork. Rider: Sally Corscadden (Irl) 
3rd Glenhill Gold (ISH)  1999 tricolour stallion by Saracen Hill (TB) out of Travellers Gold (ISH), by Flash Park Gold (ID). Bred by David Black, 20 Syerla Road, Dungannon, Co. Tyrone. Rider: Declan Cullen (Irl) 
4th Fox On The Run (ISH)  1994 brown gelding. Rider: Matthew Wright (Gbr) 
5th Sky Sport (ISH)  1990 grey gelding by Sly Boy (TB) out of Kilmuckridge Rose (ISH), by Ozymandias (TB). Bred by Margaret ODoherty, Merrion Lodge, Gorey, Co. Wexford. Rider: Bruce Haskell (NZL) 
6th Fernhill Clover Mist (ISH)  1996 bay gelding by Kiltealy Spring (ISH) out of Clover Mist (ISH), by Clover Hill (RID). Bred by Matthew Maguire, Boley, Ballycanew, Gorey, Co. Wexford. Rider: Patricia Ryan (Irl) 
7th The Ginger Fox (ISH)  1996 chestnut gelding. Rider: Caroline Powell (NZL) 
9th Art Attack (ISH)  1995 bay gelding. Rider: Jayne Doherty (Irl) 
10th Liberty Dalton (ISH)  1998 bay mare by Kildalton King (RID) out of Libra Lady (ISH), by Love Tale (TB). Bred by Edel Nolan, Burgess, Ardcavan, Co. Wexford. Rider: Clare McKenna (Irl) 

That said, I am a great fan of the Selle Francais - particularly for showjumping - but when it comes to boldness and galloping across country I'm not so sure.  They jump big - and they move well - but a lot seem to be SO naturally uphill that a decent gallop is beyond them - they just don't stretch out.  

Mixing them with a decent ISH usually sorts THAT out - not always.  I have a gorgeous big horse here by Lombado (KWPN - but SF breeding - he's by the great Quidam deRevel) out of an ISH mare(also bred to jump - by Errigal Flight/KoD).  He could jump the moon, I think, although we haven't pushed him - and he moves like a true dressage horse - but he can't gallop to save his life! He's FAR too poncy for that!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And the reason the Irish horses get promoted so well is that the Irish Horse Board is heavily Government funded to do just that - promote the Irish horses!  Here it's down to the individual breed societies who are often struggling to make ends meet - being totally funded by their members.


----------



## Damien (28 May 2008)

thanks for all th info .....

 [ QUOTE ]
They jump big - and they move well - but a lot seem to be SO naturally uphill that a decent gallop is beyond them - they just don't stretch out.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

mm can't say I totally agree, my first horse was by Loriot by Larzac  out of a Cardinal Fleury mare all SF stallions used in Switzerland at the National Haras. Everyone called him the little TB as that is just what he looked like, he was an out and out galloper and endurance horse and regularly timed myself on 50KM rides around the lake. 

My second horse Quinine also by yet another SF stallion Quater (Grand Veneur) has no uphill movement at all she's very flat, moves with agility and speed and jumped any fence at a turn, she was a derby and speed class jumper and would never have made a dressage horse becuase she lacks uphill movement.

The majority of the Swiss Breeding program at my time of residence used SF bloodlines and nearly all of the mares bred in our region were sired by Cardinal Fleury, Nacre (Narcos II)  Furioso  etc now when I return the one thing that always amazes me is just how athletic and light of frame the horses jumping those big CSI tracks at high speed out of the gallop and have definitely seen a huge turn in times from the days of Cardinal Fleuries rein when bone and substance were the tendancy........


----------



## flyingharp (17 October 2010)

2010 Land Rover Burghley CCI****

1) LENAMORE and Caroline Powell won on their dressage score. Lenamore is by Sea Crest RID out of the Thoroughbred mare Karinella.

5) APACHE SAUCE and Mary King. Apache Sauce is by the Thoroughbred sire Endoli, out of the ISH mare Saucy Secret by Colman RID.

9) TWINKLE BEE and Anna Warnecke. Twinkle Bee is by the Thoroughbred sire Taldi, out of the ISH mare Ballynattin Spring whose dam was by King of Diamonds RID.

10) SIR PERCIVAL III and Francis Whittington. Sir Percival III is by Puissance, who is out of an ISH mare by Diamonds are Trumps RID.


----------



## flyingharp (17 October 2010)

Apologies.  Someone sent me this thread this morning.  Didn't see the date until now...sorry to reopen.


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 October 2010)

flyingharp said:



			Apologies.  Someone sent me this thread this morning.  Didn't see the date until now...sorry to reopen.
		
Click to expand...

Don't apologise!  Always worth reminding people that the TRUE IDSH isn't dead and gone - there are still some great horses being produced without help from the Warmblood!


----------



## htobago (19 October 2010)

Damien said:



			I don't know much about eventing and assume but ask the question being a British Event, can you give us some info on the other horses that competed and their breeding?

for the moment the ISH are still the leading studbook but the Anglo Arabs are hot on their heels as are Brazil and the Selle Francais.

It also seems that Brazil is producing the top horses on the individual listings also, what bloodlines are they using anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting - even as an ardent Arab-fan, I didn't know that the Anglo Arabs were so high in the eventing rankings!??


----------

